# Red Ink recommendation for Stick'n'Poke



## Longfoxbrock

Ok, so I wanna do my first stick and poke tattoo. I have drawn up a bind rune of my initials, and decided that I want to do this with red ink. What are some easy to come by red inks that work well? I've already got red ink in me so I shouldn't have to worry about 'red rash'. lemme know


----------



## MolotovMocktail

I've moved this thread to Art & Music section of the forum, which is more relevant than the one you had it in.

Not sure about DIY options but if you have somewhere you can get stuff shipped to, real tattoo ink is pretty cheap online.


----------



## GypsyBoy

India ink, since its non toxic.
i did my first stick n poke at 15 using pen ink, i didnt die but i could have or something, so use india ink or any ink from a craft store that has a tattoo gun symbol on the back


----------

